# where to buy mesh enclosures?



## echostatic (Sep 23, 2007)

so im trying to find well ventilated mesh enclosures for keeping hatchling and young mantids in but i havent been able to find any. does anyone know of any for sale online?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2007)

try carolina.com


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2007)

they sell mantid supplies at my pet store, its called Circle Pet. It's only availible in Long Beach though


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2007)

Your too much Sparky :lol:


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 23, 2007)

Mantisplace.com has them.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------



## echostatic (Sep 23, 2007)

i dont live in long beach  

i found exactly what i was looking for at mantis place tho! thanks for that. hopefully my hatchling mantids will have plenty of space in a 12x12x12 mesh cube


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 24, 2007)

Look for the foldable laundry baskets or hampers.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 24, 2007)

> Look for the foldable laundry baskets or hampers.


yeah but they ought to have mesh tho...

i bought a mantis nursery from nick...be a lil bit til i use it but its waiting for the babies!!


----------



## mrblue (Sep 24, 2007)

> > Look for the foldable laundry baskets or hampers.
> 
> 
> yeah but they ought to have mesh tho...
> ...


i think the ones ogiga means are made completely of mesh (plus tubing for structure). we get them in the uk too. some are open topped and not much use but some are completely enclosed with a zip opening and look perfect for rearing a group of mantids together.


----------

